# Felt Hammocks



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a question! Could I use felt to make hammocks? Because I just bought a bunch of felt to make some hammocks. I am on a HUGE hammock sewing spree! Do any of you ever get in those? :lol:


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Haha, I just spent the whole weekend making rat toys...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i don't see why felt wouldn't work juat make sure that once it starts to pill to remove it, They could get their little rattie claws stuck on it.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, felt can be pretty easy to tear so be careful with it. I would also double up on it perhaps? I donno I just would rather use something more heavy duty, like fleece personally.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I would think that it would get gross very quickly, and not be reusable. Fleece isn't much of a price difference and it it will last as long as your rats let it .


----------

